# Wet wading ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

What type of shoe or boot do you use to wade wet ?
I've always preferred a light weight shoe over boots and the last few seasons I've gone with Converse high tops/Chuck Taylors.
They are light and the soles are fairly soft and non-slip but they aren't really all that durable and I can go through 2 sometimes 3 pairs in a summer at nearly $50 a pair, gotta be something better.
Altama Maritime Assault Mid Men's Olive Drab Boot








I saw these on sale for $80 and thought about trying them out ? ? 
Thanks n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Good price if they last at least a couple of seasons. I use a lightweight pair of LLBean wading boots. They were probably around $150 new but they have lasted around 8 years and still look really good. They have high ankle support and don't retain water. They are slimmer than my Simms Flyweight boots I wear with my waders. I do wear Simms gravel guards with them to keep the gravel out. Last year I added Sealskinz socks so my feet stayed dry and warm in the spring and fall. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I use my wading boots and the reason is because of the slimy rocks.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I use these - Simms Intruder boots. Designed for wet wading - have built in neoprene cuffs to keep out pebbles, wading boot outsoles which can accept cleats, drains easily.

These are the best thing Simms has ever come up with, in my opinion. Of course, they were discontinued last year. I actually bought 2 more pairs in my size when they were on closeout I love them so much. You might be able to find some still available out there, though sizes are surely limited at this point. If you can find them, buy your regular shoe size.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

When I wear out a pair of gym shoes, I reserve them for fishing.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I have the Altama boots. They are 2 years old with a lot of use and still in good shape


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

bassclef said:


> View attachment 462911
> 
> I use these - Simms Intruder boots. Designed for wet wading - have built in neoprene cuffs to keep out pebbles, wading boot outsoles which can accept cleats, drains easily.
> 
> These are the best thing Simms has ever come up with, in my opinion. Of course, they were discontinued last year. I actually bought 2 more pairs in my size when they were on closeout I love them so much. You might be able to find some still available out there, though sizes are surely limited at this point. If you can find them, buy your regular shoe size.



I use my wading boots and Simms neo socks. Warm weather can be as, if not more, slippery than cold. Wood screws in the bottom complete my ensamble.


----------



## epol (Nov 30, 2012)

my next purchase for wet wading will be the Simms flyweight boot.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I use an older pair of Redington wading boots with rubber soles, usually. I never liked the boot and I'd rather subject them to the muck and abuse of wade fishing SE Ohio.


----------



## FredC (May 5, 2020)

I am 63 and my feet have become sensitive to shoes that do not fit well. So much so that I have had times where I cannot walk for weeks if I wear a pair of poor fitting shoes for an extended period of time. When shopping for for wading boots which I knew I would wear for long periods of time while out fishing, I had to find the perfect fit. After trying multiple pairs of boots, I ended up purchasing Simm's Headwaters Boa Wading Boots with Vibram Soles. These have been a great selection for me. They are lightweight, roomy, have great support, and the boa lacing system spreads the pressure of the laces evenly across the top of my feet. They are on the expensive side but to allow me to continue the sport I love made them worth it. I know they aren't for everyone, but if someone reads this who could benefit from my experience, I decided to put it out there.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

epol said:


> my next purchase for wet wading will be the Simms flyweight boot.


I got those a year ago, great boots!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Been using these Columbia water hiking shoes for the past year and a half. I like them as they dry out quick, are lightweight, and have decent traction for hiking in. I pair them with wool socks. Negative is they do take in some gravel through the drain holes requiring periodic clearing out. I did get some neoprene wading socks to use with my Korkers for wet wading but I haven’t tried that yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

kingofamberley said:


> I did get some neoprene wading socks to use with my Korkers for wet wading but I haven’t tried that yet.


That's the combination I use and it's great. The boots provide good ankle support on a rocky bottom and the neoprene socks provide a good cushion for your foot as well as keeping gravel and stones out of the boot. I was surprised how long and how comfortably I could wet wade in a cold trout stream as long as I didn't get in too far over my knees. Any deeper than that and the cold water just saps your body temperature.


----------

